# newly seperated.



## Lostman (May 23, 2009)

hello everyone. im new to this site. 
My wife and I seperated 2 weeks ago, due to many many problems in our marriage. The most important reason is we lost our connection by not being able to talk, We just fight and argue all the time. She left me for a another man she met on an online game. No it wasnt WOW. She left our two boys with me so they could finish out the school year. She left the responsibilty of moving everything out of the house to me. My oldest boy (6yrs) had some problems at school the other day. Called my wife and told her about it all, i got from her was well i can't talk to him on the phone so your just gonna have to talk to him about his situtation. So i took a picture of some things that he was doing in school (writing) and sent her that and asked about her thoughts on it. Got same response and then its oh sorry youre breaking up im gonna let you go and hangs up phone. Makes me wonder if she truly cares about how our kids feel during this. Not sure what to do about that. Any thoughts from unbiased people would be great.


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Damn those online games WOW and the hole lot of them! Ugh! It pains me to see people reaching outside the marriage for connection. I know it's always nice to have someone to vent to and usually the other person is going to give you the pity that you want to hear but damn I just feel as though so many people just "run" away to those other people and throw away beautiful families and marriages out of laziness. Sorry I'm very bitter tonight.


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

Online gaming and online flriting can be very addictive. It is a shame that she and you waited too long to try to fix the marriage. Is she not even ready to speak to the kids? Two weeks without seeing my kids would be torture. There must have been some very serious marriage problems for things to have gone so far. Good luck and welcome to the site.


----------



## Lostman (May 23, 2009)

She actually called herself to talk the kids,lbeit we were in line at the concession stand at the movie theater. we moved alot between my family and hers during most of our marriage. my family doesnt like her and her family doesnt like me. I think that caused a lot of problems between us and instead of talking , we would end up arguing and fighting about everything. then a yr ago she wanted to go part time at her job so she could go to school. So naturally i let her. then she had to go in for surgery right before school started. She said she would go in the spring time, and completely lost her job about this time. Once again i told her ok she can do that, completely understandable. Spring came and went no school, no job, so i try to talk to her about getting a job cause money was getting to tight. She took offense to that. We lived in public housing and she was to afraid of losing that. Reason why she wouldnt get a job. Some other things financially had happened in the mean time theings just went totally donhill from there to here. Her mom did the whole online thing to her dad before they got divorced after 20 yrs of marriage. sitting around today got me bored and my mind jsut starts to run. would this all be easier if i wasnt in love with her still? I know this whole seperation thing is mine to partially take fault in. I do remeber it does take two to tango.


----------



## Lostman (May 23, 2009)

Well the 3 day weekend came and pretty much over. You know i thought i was over the crying emotion, but something just brought that out a few times more.I hete crying, especially in front of my kids. Today is gonna be no picnic neither. Have to to go get the rest of our stuff ready to move out the house. I feel she left so much for me to handle on my own. When she comes back for the kids in 2 wks she wants to use my (our) car to go to her moms for 2 wks. She told me i can have the car she didint want, even though i got that for her 2 yrs ago for valentines day present. you know having friends and family around when going these kinda of things is great. You also have to remeber their opinions are going to be biased. Im glad i decided to look for a website like this. Truely unbiased opinions and advice really helps. Thank you all:smthumbup:


----------

